# Image mit festen px Werten, nicht skalieren sondern beschneiden



## ehonk (10. Juni 2005)

hi all

ich möchte folgendes machen, Bilder in einem HTML File, das Bild soll genau 150x150 px haben in der Ausgabe. Hat nun das Bild aber z.b. im orginal 200x200 wird es ja skaliert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass er es nicht skaliert sondern den Rest eben weglässt? Kann auch mit PHP, CSS oder sonstigem sein.


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Juni 2005)

ja:clip  http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/positionierung.htm#clip


----------



## ehonk (10. Juni 2005)

danke dir.

gibts auch die Möglichkeit wenn ich z.b. folgende Situation habe der Tabellenplatz hat 200*300px und das bild ist grösser., muss aber seitenrichtig hineinskalliert werden?

Mit Max-width und overflow?


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Juni 2005)

Was meinst du mit "seitenrichtig hineinskalieren"?


----------



## ehonk (10. Juni 2005)

also z.b. für Userbilder ist hab ich eben ein tabellenplatz vorgesehen mit x px und y px.
Damit die Leute nun nicht alles richtig hinschnippeln müssen vorm Upload möchte es eben so dass grössere Bilder verkleinert werden aber eben das Seitenverhältnis beibehalten wird, damit es nicht verzerrt. Es entsteht dann halt seitlich etwas rand.


----------



## rootssw (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn's auch mit PHP programmiert werden darf, empfehle ich dir, mit den image...-Funktionen das Bild so zu skalieren, wie du es haben möchtest.
Ein kleiner Link mit Beispiel:

http://drhoffmann.dr.funpic.de/hilfe.php?me=php&in=bildskalieren&stil=_


----------

